# Is this Delta table saw any good?



## slowhand2 (Apr 17, 2019)

I am considering buying this new Delta table saw from Lowes:



https://www.lowes.com/pd/DELTA-Contractor-Saws-10-in-Carbide-Tipped-Blade-15-Amp-Table-Saw/1001385562?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-tol-_-ggl-_-LIA_TOL_129_Power-Tools-_-1001385562-_-local-_-0-_-0&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1vPO3_2J9gIVhovICh1BEQ7TEAQYASABEgJPufD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



Just in case the link is not good, the model is :
Model #36-725T2 

Does anyone have any experience with this model?

I am looking for a TS with a cast iron top, but need to stay under $800.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

No experience with that model, however ...
Here's what's very important in bold type:

This 10-in contractor table saw provides the function and flexibility you need on the job. The 15 amp motor generates enough power to rip thick stock or challenging dado, while the *cast-iron tabletop* offers a sturdy and roomy workspace. The *T-Square locking rip fence* provides precise cuts that are accurate to 1/64-in, and the steel rails with spreader have the capability to handle even the widest stock. The* integrated dust collection system* allows wet/dry *vacuum hookup to the 2.5-in dust port, *keeping sawdust mess to a minimum. The locking bevel and height adjustment wheels provide consistency when making repetitive cuts, and* 3/4-in wide miter gauge T-slots* accommodate accessories such as feather boards. The *tubular rolling stand* means you can easily transport the saw around the jobsite as needed.

Those are great features for $679.00 table saw. If you can see it in person and operate the height and tilt controls to see if they are smooth operating that's another big plus. 5 yr Warranty is also great. Possibly the best deal for the money I've seen.


----------



## slowhand2 (Apr 17, 2019)

I also felt very good about this saw, but there is NOT one set up at the Lowes closest to me.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

slowhand2 said:


> Model #36-725T2


If I was buying a new saw in that price range this Delta is the one I'd get. Good features for the price and seems most the people that have mentioned it here like it.

There are a lot of hits if you do a site search for: 36-725


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks good from writeup and pictures. I like the arbor lock.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The older Delta machinery was great but I would pass on what they are making now. I bought a Delta saw 22 years ago and it didn't near measure up to what the saws used to be.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the older version of that saw that I've had for 15yrs? and I like it.
IMO it's a pretty good bang for the buck contractor saw.
A little lite on power that's to be expected in this price range.
I use thin kerf quality blades and take my time on the tough cuts.
Don't know if they still use the lousy metal throat plate , I replaced it with Peachtree UHMW plates.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Steve Neul said:


> The older Delta machinery was great but I would pass on what they are making now. I bought a Delta saw 22 years ago and it didn't near measure up to what the saws used to be.


But to be fair, buying a new TS now that is the equivalent of that older Delta would be way over $1000, likely over 2k. And owners generally like the 36-725.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

The new Delta Contractor Saws are not even close to what they were prior to around 1990, but that is the past.
Anyway, 2 things I would consider are the rip capacity and the STAR ratings. 
1). 30" rip capacity is close to useless if you will be building furniture. If you are doing small kind of stuff, it will probably be OK. If you found yourself getting into furniture making, a new rip fence can cost between $300 and $500. Add that onto the initial cost of the saw and you will be in the price range of a Jet but not in the performance range of a Jet. 
2) The consumer STAR RATINGs show 12% 1 Star, 4% 2 Stars and 4% 3 stars out of 354 ratings. That means the practical ratings is approximately 20% of really junk to not so good. That leave you with an 80% rating of ok to very really good. Think of these percentages of when you were in your old school days. With these numbers, 20% of your class failed miserably and the other 80" did so-so to really well. 
When you have nothing else to go by, percentages should be important.


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

I have the 36-979 from about 12-15 years ago. It is similar in size and power except the 979 has solid CI extension wings and it came with a Biesemeyer fence. Power is adequate, but not great. It has served me well with no issues and accuracy is good. Under the table, I can't comment. I don't know if it is similar or not.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

One of the best, if not the best, hobby saws you can get right now, i highly recommend it


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I looked at the Delta at Lowes a few weeks ago. It is what it is I term a homeowner saw, similar to the line of Craftsmans that came out in the 70’s. TonyB has a good point reviews are part of due diligence, for whatever they are worth something. But it’s funny a few reviews I’ve found all focus on compact or jobsite saws.

That said, I’ve seen people build what looks like decent stations around a DW jobsite. Paosons one example.

The biggest complaints I hear are the fence accuracy and power. It’s possible some people have higher expectations, but for $679 you get a table saw that will cut and has a decent fence. 

Have you checked other saws or used saws? I sold a 1.75 Jet cabinet saw for $650 a few months ago. 

Bottom line it’s all about your expectations and what level you’re at. But I would check on the return policy, just in case.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Read the reviews carefully, seems quality control is the biggest issue, most pleased with performance, I would have a talk with Lowes about any issues and what they will do for you.


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

@slowhand2 

this seems an odd way to list the motor. (15 amp motor generates 3,600 RPM to rip thick stock or challenging dado )
similar model from delta's web site list the motor ( RPM: 3450 RPM) 36-5000T2 belt drive)
both are heavy at 220 pounds

You may want to also consider looking in the used Market like estate sales.
I looked at Facebook within 75 miles of me and there was over 100 Delta saws for sale under $1000 and were true cabinet saws some as little as $300.
there maybe other brands to look at.


----------



## linabrm (Dec 7, 2021)

Delta tools used to be very good until the company was sold to China. And then it was bounced around to other Chinese companies. Very hard to get parts now days.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Bob Bengal said:


> But to be fair, buying a new TS now that is the equivalent of that older Delta would be way over $1000, likely over 2k. And owners generally like the 36-725.


The cost wasn't the issue, it's the quality of the products they make today plus the attitude of the company. When they decide to quit making one of their tools they takes replacement parts out of inventory to finish building them. Therefore it isn't long that discontinued machine parts are no longer available.


----------



## jpaskell (Feb 19, 2019)

I have had this saw for a year now. I love it. It has all the things that woodnthings above mentioned.
Once you get it set up you're good to go.
Good instructions for insuring the T square fence is aligned properly.
I needed to do this as well as align the blade (motor) with the miter slots.
Recommend you take your time with the set up. If you hurry, you'll do it over.
I recommend it. I've used it quite a bit and still satisfied. Almost made the error going with the Ridgid.
Check all the YouTube videos and recommendations.
Good luck,
Jim


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

jpaskell said:


> Almost made the error going with the Ridgid.


Didn't double check but I think Ridgid just came out with their version of the same saw. That happens a lot, tools made in the same factory sold by different brands. I like the Delta colors better though lol.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking identical and being identical are not necessarily the same. The factory will manufacture to the specs of the buyers. May be different thicknesses in the steel cabinets, different gauge wire, different motor, different paint, different materials for bearings, etc., etc., etc. All of those little differences are also reflected in the different consumer prices BUT...... they will look the same.


----------



## bholland (Sep 10, 2018)

slowhand2 said:


> I am considering buying this new Delta table saw from Lowes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get a saw stop. Seriously. Are your fingers more important than money? Saw stop made the most dangerous tool at a site or at home into the safest.


----------

